
Improving DataView performance in V8 - tosh
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/09/dataview.html
======
tosh
> We found that our new DataView implementation provides almost the same
> performance as TypedArrays when accessing data aligned in the native
> endianness (little-endian on Intel processors), bridging much of the
> performance gap and making DataViews a practical choice in V8.

thread on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/v8js/status/1041981091727466496](https://twitter.com/v8js/status/1041981091727466496)

